# Snow Pix



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll start... These are from this morning (Feeding time). I slept in since the government was closed because we are "sceared" to drive.....


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You have a very handsome dog - is it a purebred? Oh and the snow is quite pretty also I guess


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We got the first real snow of this winter last night. Ended up with 9ish inches. Honor was pretty funny this morning when I turned her out, she wasn't sure what to think of the deep snow - she looked like a big lick horse the way she was moving LOL.

What was on the deck last night when I did chores, got another 3-4 inches after this was taken. 







One of the slider doors on the arena, this is the not drifted side - gives an idea of what we ended up with. 







Love how it makes the trees look!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

We don't get much snow here... in 2010 we got a few weeks of it, and I LOVED it.. the whole country came to a stop but we had such a good time. 









I miss snowy winters terribly, and can't get enough of the snow pics from that side of the world


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We havne't had one flake this year. Winter is over here. Daffodils are blooming and the plum trees not far behind.

Your property is really pretty. I can imagin how nice it must be to be on the deck , on the little hill, looking over your pastures and critters. Must be very satisfying.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We went out for lunch today!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay.... Those pictures are.. hmm... what's the word? Oh yeah, cute! 
We got dumped on this week! Over a foot in 48 hours. My brother-in-law's 4x4 truck got stuck in the yard (going up an incline). Thank fully his dad came and cleared the yard. Here are a few pictures of before the snow storm and after...
Before


















These were taken during the storm.. I'll have to get some of the end result later.

The front deck same location as the first picture. Yes that is a drift.









The drift that was against the door. 









We're getting ridiculous amounts of snow this year! A lot more than we usually get and is it ever going to be fun in the spring with flooding.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Stop with the horrible snow already! I haven't seen bare ground for 4 months!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL! I probably won't see the bare ground until mid to late April. But we have been known to get a snow storm in May. I'm ready for spring to come!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It tried to snow here once this winter. It was a futile attempt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My drive home last night.







ended up with a solid foot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's so wierd to see that. That you are still deep in Winter. We are getting some cold rain today, but it is clearly Spring here. Grass is almost ready for its' first cut with the lawn mower!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> it's so wierd to see that. That you are still deep in Winter. We are getting some cold rain today, but it is clearly Spring here. Grass is almost ready for its' first cut with the lawn mower!


Lol, welcome to northern Indiana. Don't like the weather? Wait a minute, it'll change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One thing I can say about snow-it's better than riding in rain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Phly said:


> Lol, welcome to northern Indiana. Don't like the weather? Wait a minute, it'll change.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bi-polar weather state for sure. Isn't it great? :lol: 

You must be just north of us, got a bit more than we did. I'm not thrilled about the warm up and the muddy mess that is coming. Ugh.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A week ago I began pulling snow off the hay shed roof, up to 4' deep tapering to over a foot. Gotta be careful when removing the weight, just some of one part then go to the other side and remove same amount, back and forth. Otherwise the roof is liable to collapse. I didn't get quite all of it off as I couldn't reach it from the ground. My ladder was under that roof and I wasn't going in there. Yesterday brought about an inch of wet snow but I'm not worried about the roof. It's metal and already melting today with the sunshine.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad to see that proper snow has been posted, YEAH Sask we are definitely blessed this year, ad it is freaking snowing again today.

Here you are, this was a perfectly good clear gateway to my hay pile on Saturday, on Monday am it looked like this


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish I had gotten home in daylight... I'd have taken a picture of my snow on day 2... Oh wait... It's gone...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep more snow is falling! Not sure I like that, but I guess I have to take it. Here's to hoping the roads stay nice tomorrow evening as I drive up to my parent's place (3 1/2 hours north) after work. I get to go and see my boy two weekends in a row!!!! Yay!!! 
Sadly I'll miss my new horse being dropped off by a week. She's coming home on the 16th.


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

My area was tagged for 10 plus inches and we didnt even get 2 inches. Then it turned to rain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hunterjumper1998 said:


> My area was tagged for 10 plus inches and we didnt even get 2 inches. Then it turned to rain.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We were tagged with 1-3 and got about 6-8 but it is almost gone now.


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

it was over the step bars on the truck. i think we're finally done with winter now tho. its all melted and its in the 50s


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I took Emmy down the snow track to look at our dressage area










Guess it will be a while before we use it



ETA, Oh cr*p, I just looked away from the snow and at her halter, holy low on the nose batman.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't need a jacket today! lalalalala


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty pictures.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I didn't need a jacket today! lalalalala


Me neither. Anyone need mud? I got plenty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My pic of Emmy didn't show up










That is the actual snow depth not drifts


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden, I suppose someone could argue that your snow cover makes mounting bareback alot easier.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bah, don't even consider going out without a coat and few layers here.

Few from previous winters:









































And, this winter:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Golden, I suppose someone could argue that your snow cover makes mounting bareback alot easier.


I've always thought it would be a good time to back out young 'uns, soft landing if you need it, and hard work for them to play up.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

We had snow today - yay! Two weeks ago I let Bandit out for the afternoon without his rug on as it was so mild :?

Alas, the country is in turmoil and drivers have lost all sense of reason - prepare yourselves now for the incredible snowfall we have had, which had brought the country to darn near a standstill: 

I don't even have running water cause it's frozen :evil: Seriously.. it as like -5 last night, why must the water freeze?

Mom, it's cold out here LET US IN!










OK, seriously, stop with the camera and let us in!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Caught to feed, not a flake to be found. The 12" from last week was gone. Shortly after dishing out feed














five mins later. Ended up with darn near an inch in a half hour. Then it just stopped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I am so very, VERY jealous of all of your beautiful snow photos!!
We don't get any here, minus maybe a couple of sprinkles in the coldest winter mornings in the tops of the hills. Then it's all over the news, literally 4 or 5 flakes  
Our winters are yuck, coldest day temp is usually no lower than 11C and thats on the REALLY cold days. Nights will VERY occasionally drop to 0 or -1C, then it's a cause for "Ahhhhh I don't have enough clothes, crank up the heater, electric blanket, hot soup, wood fire and huddle together!!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I would so kill for -1*C temps and no snow right now! It's not too cold right now, -8*C ( -13* with the bit of wind), but I could be rid of the snow!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll trade you a week of your snow for a week of dust bowl!! Hottest and longest summer on record here, very much over the idiots lighting fires everywhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I actually don't mind the cold, or the snow, it's the icy roads I don't like. I won't trade though, hot weather and I don't get along well.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is just a sheet of ice everywhere here at the moment, very pretty and shiny but just lethal. Rain and then freezing rain yesterday on top of all the snow, it is just NASTY, and now they are calling for another 6" of snow in the next 24 hours:twisted:


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Us Australians, Kayty  we didn't even realise our car had a frost warning light installed until a few years ago (car was six years old then) driving at 5:30 am up the Blue Mountains.

Only seen snow once, in Switzerland. It was AWESOME! I'm so jealous 

And yes, all those fires...and floods in Queensland again...I would trade but nobody deserves to go through that. My cousins got evacuated because of fires


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry about the fires, I would hate that! 
But ya'll wouldn't want the weather we're having right now either. We've had so many deaths this year from driving accidents, it's insane! It's because the roads are so slick. Today I left work at 11:00 am because the roads were bad when we were heading in at 8:45 and they were getting worse. I was sliding around a lot coming home, and I was going slow.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*Winter*

For those of you that are envious of our snow, you are welcome to come to my place and pick up a few megatons of the rotten stuff. We have been getting hit with a storm for the past week that is scheduled to continue for another 5-8 days or so. In the past 72 hours, over a foot has fallen. It looks like we could see another foot in the next week. Temperatures are also unseasonably cold as it was -17 C when I went out to feed this morning. Today's high and tomorrow and the next day, won't see over -11. Winter snow first fell here in early October and hasn't left since. We are getting pretty sick of it. It's March for crying out loud! 

Picture of my back yard where my outdoor firepit and furniture are supposed to be. For reference, the table and chairs are full height and the barbecue is quite large. A week ago, I had the deck, the benches and the barbecue cleaned off completely.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm so sick of winter this year. I've gotten stuck more times this year than in my previous 25 years of driving. 

Here's from about 2 weeks ago when we were dumped on with 14" of snow:









Here is from 2 days ago:

















And here is just a minute ago when I looked out the windows:
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably the minority here, but we_ love, love, love_ our snow! Today is March 17, and we have plenty more coming - the calender may signal 'Spring', but "Mother Nature" will hail Spring when she will. Until then, I enjoy the crisp air, and snowy treks out to the horses - then out to the woods where I know I'll find many new blooms and creatures when Spring _does _decide to come


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Normally, I liked snow. Now that we live out in the country with about a 1/2 mile driveway, ... It sucks! Any north wind and the last 1/3 of our driveway gets full of snow that even a 4x4 truck can't get through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I resent every flake that falls at this point in the year!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

We had 6 inches of snow fall over Sunday and last night. So this morning my sister and I went out to clear it.










The grader showed up and he tried to clear the berm away that was by the road










Then he waved me out of the way









And did this for us!









I still had to shovel half the driveway, but I was so thankful he came and did what he did!









We have soooo much snow!









My van that hasn't been used since January 1st this year









And right now after shoveling out the driveway, I am shaky. I guess I'm out of shape. I'll get my sister to take some pictures of the driveway after I got done with it.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

That was nice of the driver to do that for you! They're not allowed to do that for ppl where we live - my husband has a plow on his truck, so that's extremely helpful.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not sure rules of what grader operators are or aren't allowed to do here. I know that we have payed the grader to grade our driveway in the summer when we lived in Melville a couple times. 

We live on a First Nation Reservation (the resort part of it), so not sure as to rules, it there are any.  It was a FN fellow driving the grader. I was quite happy!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ that's was the view from my livingroom window at about 10 a.m.


Horses aren't impressed









my pickup is also now white instead of blue :rofl:









We've gotten over a foot of snow so far and the whole eastern side of the state is now travel advised aka "stay your stupid butt at home"


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Normally, I liked snow. Now that we live out in the country with about a 1/2 mile driveway, ... It sucks! Any north wind and the last 1/3 of our driveway gets full of snow that even a 4x4 truck can't get through.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I'm hearing you! Yours sounds just like ours, only a tad longer. My husband has to keep it constantly plowed, or else we'd be hosed! Our house sits on top of a hill @ 1,300 ft, and the weather off of Lake Michigan keeps us challenged, believe me!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Since we're talking weather even though it isn't snow related:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

These are:
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Works for LA too :rofl: Freaks my family out when we are in SoCal in the winter with them and we aren't all bundled up. :rofl:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Since we're talking weather even though it isn't snow related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa!!_ Hilarious and sooo true_! The ski resorts here are still in full swing into April, and everyone's skiing in long sleeve Under Armor or windbreakers when it's up into the 40's - bet you see a lot of that too!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

32F in the fall is so different than in the spring. In spring, we're running around without jackets and enjoying it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

No pictures but yesterday at 7.30 a.m. all was clear, overcast sky but dry. Next thing it started to snow and in an hour it was about 4" 

Hills opposite us were clear!
All gone by the afternoon when the sun came out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

GG's pics look like my yard from all the snow and wind that started late Sunday. Altho the snow has stopped we are dealing with bitterly cold wind from the north. Thankfully my 4x4 has big traction tires so I was able to pack a few paths from the house to the fence where the standpipe is. I was able to park so the truck blocked the wind a bit. Ahh, sunshine, it looks wonderful but I'm not about to go outside any sooner than I have to as the wind is still howling.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This afternoon two adult deer and on youngster were walking thro the deep snow which has a hard crust about 3" down. The younger one was struggling as each step broke thro the crust. They fill up on my hay all day then head into the trees in late afternoon.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally getting nice weather and snow melting. Here's a pic from today. 

Gotta be North Dakota, cold enough to ride a snowmobile but warm enough to ride a motorcycle:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

usandpets said:


> Finally getting nice weather and snow melting. Here's a pic from today.
> 
> Gotta be North Dakota, cold enough to ride a snowmobile but warm enough to ride a motorcycle:
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! We had the same thing on Friday. Hubby and I used the skidoo to take grain down to the storage shed and then go for a rip around the yard, then later went for a motorcycle ride to Tim Hortons. I never thought about the weirdness of riding the skidoo and my motorcycle in the same day until you mentioned it, but this is a common occurrence around here.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the pits. We were teased with two warm beautiful days, lots of roof dripping and snow shrinking. Today, we're back to winter, dull, overcast, an inch of snow and nasty wind from the north. Everything is slippery again.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> This is the pits. We were teased with two warm beautiful days, lots of roof dripping and snow shrinking. Today, we're back to winter, dull, overcast, an inch of snow and nasty wind from the north. Everything is slippery again.


That sucks. We are supposed to get the same here...
:-(


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Snow is pretty deep up here at our place too, so don't feel like the lone ranger guys! We live just inland from a Great Lake, with Lk Effect snow coming_ again_ tomorrow and Tues.! Remembering the heat from last summer keeps my complaints away


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Snowing all day here too with more on its way tomorrow. Ugh...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Tuesday has a forecast for 2 to 4 more inches of snow. We were finally getting the snow melted away. Not all but at least some. 

This is how I feel:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You get any rain today UAP? We did here. We had mud, ice and snow drifts :rofl:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just some sprinkles on and off. Was pretty nice in the early afternoon. Got to brush the horses out and take a short walk with a few before the sprinkles started. 

I'm sick of the mud. It was drying up until today. I can't wait for the rest of the snow to melt and temps at least in the 50's. 

We got a short ride in yesterday. Wasn't bad except for the wind. 

Are you going to be affected by the flooding NdAppy? We should be ok where we are even though we are next to a river.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Our trails are a mess these days. You have a mixed bag of deep muck, crunchy snow, soft deep snow over your knees, frozen muck, nasty ice and pools of water. Where oh where is that groundhog that predicted an early spring? No doubt he's probably hibernating till next spring comes around.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Paintlover1965 said:


> Our trails are a mess these days. You have a mixed bag of deep muck, crunchy snow, soft deep snow over your knees, frozen muck, nasty ice and pools of water. Where oh where is that groundhog that predicted an early spring? No doubt he's probably hibernating till next spring comes around.


We have the same thing here. This morning, it was record cold at -13 (-17 with wind chill). The rotten little lying groundhog is probably hiding on some tropical island...


----------



## topcatben (Feb 28, 2013)

lucky for where i stay there isn't any more snow expected. Summer is coming! that means more riding again!! yipee


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I think we have finally got spring. Mid 60's and grass is growing. I feel for y'all still gettin snow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## neeks (Apr 6, 2013)

I love all these pics! It makes me miss the snow


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It was 82 degrees and already a bit humid here, today! LOL


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Can wait for tomorrow! Ugh! Spring storm is bringing us some more ice pellets and snow. The meteorologists don't even know how much snow we'll be receiving. Maybe 20-30cm. Very comforting for sure...


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Paintlover1965 said:


> Can wait for tomorrow! Ugh! Spring storm is bringing us some more ice pellets and snow. The meteorologists don't even know how much snow we'll be receiving. Maybe 20-30cm. Very comforting for sure...


You are not alone. Our forecast says to expect 10-15 cm of snow this weekend and below freezing temperatures until next weekend... Again...

It is starting to feel like we are stuck in some nasty Groundhog Day movie. The forecast is the same every weekend. The few days of barely above freezing temperatures we have been getting barely melt the new snow, never mind the 2' that is still left over from winter. Ugh!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Snowing here again... and some of the plants were started from seed for our gardens are blooming...:shock::evil::shock::evil:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

In Sask here the farmers are itching to get out on the fields.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

:shock:


Golden Horse said:


> In Sask here the farmers are itching to get out on the fields.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*It's here - Apr 13 blizzard...*

They say this "little spring storm" will leave 20 cm of new snow. It has certainly come with a nasty wind. Pic is taken this morning out my kitchen window.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone get the impression that I'm sick of winter yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm inside the stupid 14+ inches. Just what we needed.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought the major part or heaviest snow was going to be in the upper half of the state. Not dead center. We are suppose to get 4 to 8 here. According to your pic, we should about 10. I hope not!

With the last storm (Thursday), we were suppose to get about 6". Luckily, we only got about 1".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm hoping it's wrong. I have to head to Bismarck in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

usandpets said:


> With the last storm (Thursday), we were suppose to get about 6". Luckily, we only got about 1".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


reminds me of the old joke



> This had most of the state of Michigan laughing for 2 days
> and a very embarrassed female news anchor who will,
> in the future, likely think before she speaks.
> What happens when you predict snow but don't get any!
> ...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw something like that on "The Newlywed Game".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Off of Facebook:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just think, 9 weeks and 5 days from now, days start getting shorter again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like not much traveling today for parts of ND:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They need to change the no travel advised to just *CLOSED*. To many stupid people. Oh 94 is now officially closed from Bismarck to the Montana border.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

It's been storm after storm here,you wouldn't know that it's supposed to be spring.Winter just goes on and on.. This last storm dropped another 1/2 foot or more of heavy wet snow,with lots of drifting from the strong winds,plus freezing rain. The baby livestock are really getting hit,we lost a number of lambs last night,and I heard of some farms to the northeast of us that have lost so many calves they've given up counting.It's awful..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Snow,snow,snow..


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

countryryder said:


> Snow,snow,snow..


Looks like it is pretty there. Except for the snow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I94 is closed across the whole state now. Ick.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm waiting for I29 south of Fargo to get closed until tomorrow. Then I won't have to work tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol I have to work no matter what. Oh the joy of working from home!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I only live 3 miles from work. If the people that live in Fargo can't make it, we are closed. The majority of people I work with are from there. 

In a way it would be nice to work from home but then there's the drawback of always being able to make it to work. At least you're never late getting there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your weather system has reached us in NE Ontario, announcing it's arrival with wet snow. It started about 6am. It's supposed to be just a one day event for us. Thankfully it's not -20, rather it's hanging around the freezing point.


----------

